# Pcb 7/9/16



## tommy jacobs (Jul 15, 2016)

A group of 5 fished Friday 7/8/16 and a group of 7 caught these 7/9/16 out of PCB Mark Kelly - Kelly Girl Charters, ready to go again ASAP !


----------



## crappiecatchin (Jul 15, 2016)

Nice mess of fish. Couple of big snappers there.


----------



## oops1 (Jul 15, 2016)

Man.. Y'all beat em up.. That's awesome !!


----------



## tommy jacobs (Jul 19, 2016)

Thanks guys, This is day 2 catch, day 1 catch we limited on Kings and Red Snapper, 2 of the best days of fishing we have ever been on ! Props for Mark and August on Lady Kelly, The Best !


----------



## GadawgJC (Jul 19, 2016)

Small world man we were on the same boat Monday July 11th. Great time and great fishing.


----------



## tommy jacobs (Jul 19, 2016)

Nice !


----------

